
Upcoming Hangouts service consolidation for all G Suite customers - Legogris
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2019/01/upcoming-hangouts-service-consolidation.html
======
Legogris
If administrators do not take action, all messages will be silently retained,
even if for accounts where policies where configured without retention.

